# bresaola



## pizzi

Ho una domanda un po' bizzarra.

Un'amica spagnola mi ha chiesto una ricetta, che è a base di bresaola.

Come posso _tradurla_ per lei? Tra _cecina, chacina _e_ tasajo_, cosa si avvicina di più al prodotto valtellinese, in modo che Mercedes riesca a prepararsi il piatto, anche senza negozi di specialità europee nelle vicinanze? 

Ovviamente, sempre se è possibile un paragone 

Grazie!

Piz


----------



## Montesacro

Be',_ bresaola_ ovviamente è intraducibile 

La tua amica spagnola, se non riesce a rimediare un po' di bresaola, dovrà accontentarsi di una ricetta a base di qualche altra cosa... 

Comunque, secondo wikipedia in spagnolo, _cecina_ e _chacina_ sono _embutidos_ (mentre la bresaola naturalmente non è un insaccato).

Sempre secondo la stessa fonte, il _tasajo_ è carne di cervo (e non di manzo come la bresaola).


----------



## pizzi

Aspettiamo un norcino spagnolo che ci illumini


----------



## Tomby

> Bresaola: chacina de buey, especialidad de la zona de la Valtelina, en Lombardía.
> (© Diccionario bilingüe Italiano-Español Collins Compact Plus)


È intraducibile, come dice Montesacro.


----------



## pizzi

Beh, è ovvio che sia intraducibile! 

Intendevo _in quale cibo simile posso "tradurla" per lei? _


----------



## Tomby

Puoi dire che si trata de "_un tipo de cecina de ternera_".
"Bresaola" in spagnolo.


----------



## pizzi

Tombatossals said:


> Puoi dire che si trata de "_un tipo de cecina de ternera_".


 
Sì, mi sembra un buon suggerimento. Ma esiste poi un prodotto simile, o la cecina è solo _de cerdo_?


----------



## honeyheart

Tombatossals said:


> Puoi dire che si trata de "_un tipo de cecina de ternera_".


Es que me parece que pizzi no está pidiendo una traducción del término, en realidad está preguntando qué producto hay en España que pueda usarse en la receta en lugar de la bresaola, algo que sea parecido, más o menos equivalente.


EDIT: Recién veo el post de arriba.


----------



## pizzi

Exacto...


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche "carpaccio" es algo de parecido.


----------



## pizzi

Ma il carpaccio è fatto con la carne di fresca macellazione...


----------



## ursu-lab

pizzi said:


> Sì, mi sembra un buon suggerimento. Ma esiste poi un prodotto simile, o la cecina è solo _de cerdo_?



La cecina è "de vaca", non di maiale. 
Non so dove abiti la tua amica, ma la "bresaola" e soprattutto il "carpaccio" si trovano in quasi tutti gli ipermercati spagnoli.
Il sapore della cecina è molto più forte, e dubito che la ricetta abbia successo. 
Comunque, se proprio la deve preparare con la cecina, deve comprare la migliore, quella di León (del Bierzo), che è la più delicata.
Per il momento non mi viene in mente nulla di più simile alla bresaola...


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, ursu-lab!

Quel che si dice una risposta esauriente! 
Spero solo che la cecina non sia affumicata...


----------



## Tomby

pizzi said:


> Sì, mi sembra un buon suggerimento. Ma esiste poi un prodotto simile, o la cecina è solo _de cerdo_?


Apreciada Pizzi: yo sólo conozco la "cecina" de ternera (vaca), por lo visto hay de chivo, caballo, etc. En cierto modo, "la cecina de cerdo" [entre comillas] es el "jamón".
En todo caso, un producto similar o sustitutivo como ha indicado Hineyheart, podría ser la cecina pero yo no puedo asegurarlo porque nunca he probado la bresaola.


----------



## pizzi

¡Hola, Tombatossals!

También yo no nunca he probado la cecina, por lo tanto... tengo miedo que sín bresaola la receta llegará a ser una verdadera porquería...


----------



## ursu-lab

pizzi said:


> Grazie, ursu-lab!
> 
> Quel che si dice una risposta esauriente!
> Spero solo che la cecina non sia affumicata...



No, non è affumicata, non ti preoccupare, parola di emiliana 

Io l'ho provata sul posto (cioè tra León e O Bierzo) e vi posso assicurare che non ha nulla da invidiare alla bresaola. Ma dev'essere buona, perché altre volte mi è capitato di mangiare quella più "economica" e sembrava carne cruda di vacca, si sentiva quasi il sapore del sangue


----------



## Neuromante

pizzi said:


> ¡Hola, Tombatossals!
> 
> Tampoco yo no nunca he probado la cecina, por lo tanto... tengo miedo que sín bresaola la receta llegue a ser una verdadera porquería...



Errores de gramática.


----------



## pizzi

Muchas gracias, Neuromante!


----------



## 0scar

Acá no hay bresaola, como ya lo dice la zamba: 

_Las penas y las vaquitas, _
_Se van por la misma senda, _
_Las vaquitas son de nosotros, _
_La bresaola es ajena... _


La bresaola se hace (o se hacía) con carne de cebú brasileña y argentina:
http://www.altreconomia.it/site/fr_contenuto_detail.php?intId=1120

Bresaola argentina de búfalo:
http://www.bufalosargentina.com/Productos.html


----------

